# Very Interesting thing on Amazon



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

I was on Amazon.com looking at pet accessories and came across this

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-First-H ... 03&sr=8-24

It's weird. i never saw anything like it before nor knew it existed. you can easily convert a 10 gallon tank into a home. 

Not sure if it is pratical for a hedgehog though.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Nope, not useful at all for a hedgie. They are fine for mice or dwarf hamsters given the bars aren't too far apart. Anything above golf-ball sized would be cramped in there...


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

My science teacher has a cage just like that in our classroom, for her rat.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

That set up would be very dangerous for a hedgehog.


----------

